# BioCube 29 Lightbar



## Suzyq58 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a biocube 29 and think I have a silly question, but I will ask it anyways. The tank has 4 buttons for the lights (on tank lid). They are: PC1, PC2, LED2 & LED1. Here's my stupid question: PC1 seems to be a daylight, PC2 is a blue light w/fan, LED2 is empty and LED1 is another blue light (but seems darker blue)? Which lights should I be using and when? Told you it was a silly question! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

PC1-2 are your daylights. PC2 run for 12hours, PC1 run for 8-10 hours, unless you have corals then run 10-12 hours. The LED1 are your moonlights or night lights.


----------



## RichCotte (Dec 25, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> PC1-2 are your daylights. PC2 run for 12hours, PC1 run for 8-10 hours, unless you have corals then run 10-12 hours. The LED1 are your moonlights or night lights.


Do you run PC 1 & 2 together or separately?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

RichCotte said:


> Do you run PC 1 & 2 together or separately?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Together.


----------

